# Red claw crabs



## Ben02 (Apr 14, 2019)

Im not sure if I’m the first to share info on Red claw crabs on the forum but I hope you find this interesting. 

So I’ve been keeping Red claw crabs for 3 years and they are absolutely fascinating. They have there ups and downs like all animals do but I think the most interesting story is about one large male crab called Eugiene later called the “tyrant” and the “ripper”. Males can be extremely aggressive and he was no exception. 

One day I came to find him dragging along his female that would always accompany him and I did get a lot of eggs out of those two but it is very difficult to breed crabs, Eugiene was pulling the female by the leg and there was nothing I could do. She had recently molted and her shell was still soft so sadly I just had to let it happen as his claw was cutting into her at this point. 

After that ordeal I separated him from the colony into his own tank which I called “Arkam asylum” I shall add some pics aswell .


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 27, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Im not sure if I’m the first to share info on Red claw crabs on the forum but I hope you find this interesting.
> 
> So I’ve been keeping Red claw crabs for 3 years and they are absolutely fascinating. They have there ups and downs like all animals do but I think the most interesting story is about one large male crab called Eugiene later called the “tyrant” and the “ripper”. Males can be extremely aggressive and he was no exception.
> 
> ...



I think crabs are fascinating! I've had fiddler crabs in my aquariums before, but they always managed to escape!


----------



## Ben02 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moozillion said:


> I think crabs are fascinating! I've had fiddler crabs in my aquariums before, but they always managed to escape!


They are amazing animals. Yep they are little escape artists, they can climb up filter and heater wires and even shimmy up the corners of the tank.


----------



## ColleenT (May 11, 2019)

i love watching bottom feeders. i love Shrimp, Crabs, and aquatic frogs.


----------



## Ben02 (May 11, 2019)

ColleenT said:


> i love watching bottom feeders. i love Shrimp, Crabs, and aquatic frogs.


So do I, I love watching the crabs make burrows in the sand. It’s fascinating.


----------

